# Your College Football Team



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

Just wondering what your team is as far as College Football.
I am a huge Duck fan (have been for 32 years) and I know Jawja is a HUGE Alabama fan.

What's Your Team!


----------



## Bevo (Jul 20, 2012)

<<<<<<<<Must you really ask???


----------



## Spongy (Jul 20, 2012)

IOWA HAWKEYES!  Born and raise in Iowa City just down the street from the stadium!


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

LSU......GEAUEX TIGERS!!!!! That's my alumi!!!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 20, 2012)

K-State. From Kansas and my uncle coaches baseball there so I'm kinda born into it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2012)

My uncle played football at Kansas. Another one at Pitt, another one at temple and my cousin plays for Georgetown. Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

well i went to Mississippi State University,love my Bulldogs!!!....alos Georgia Bulldogs,Florida Gators....all SEC fan,i live right in the center of SEC country!!!


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> well i went to Mississippi State University,love my Bulldogs!!!....alos Georgia Bulldogs,Florida Gators....all SEC fan,i live right in the center of SEC country!!!



SEC is where real college football is PLAYED hands dooown!!! Mizzou and Texas A&M prepare for a season of getting that ass whooped in the SEC!!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> SEC is where real college football is PLAYED hands dooown!!! Mizzou and Texas A&M prepare for a season of getting that ass whooped in the SEC!!!!!!



i agree brother,they are in for a rude awaking


----------



## Georgia (Jul 20, 2012)

Alabama & Georgia are my teams. I've only been to two LIVE college football games....Alabama then Georgia. I followed Alabama since I was in middle school when they really, really sucked ass. Georgia I've followed forever because my dad made me.

I'm ready for Georgia to come out swinging. So many top recruits pulled in to that place. We are top 5 in recruiting year after year but have nothing to show for it at the end. No conference, SEC, or National title. Getting beat by teams like Oregon Dookies that bring in lower caliber players according to a few guys scouting around while drinking beer and cheating on their wives.

Goes to show you coaching makes a difference on how you groom and prepare players.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 20, 2012)

Michigan!  nuff said!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 20, 2012)

University of Tennessee, of course.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 20, 2012)

USC has been my fav college team since i was a kid. I have some others I like too. Weirdest thing is getting to play AGAINST your fav D1 football team who's ranked #1 in the country.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 20, 2012)

Spongy said:


> IOWA HAWKEYES!  Born and raise in Iowa City just down the street from the stadium!



Ill be seeing you in november when the blackshirts come to Iowa City.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

What is this SEC you guys mention? Is that like the Sun Belt or Conf USA?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 20, 2012)

I love the Penn state chimos....cant get enough of watching those kids take the snap


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2012)

Your such a Dick!!! Jesus cobra, go back to moving. It was so peachfull and ungay when your were MIA. Lol


----------



## Bevo (Jul 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> What is this SEC you guys mention? Is that like the Sun Belt or Conf USA?



Hahahahahaha


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 20, 2012)

OKLAHOMA SOONERS!!!!! I'm a die hard college football fan. I'm on the couch every Saturday from 10am to Midnight when the season kicks off. Love that shit!!!! GO BIG 12! Except them Longhorns. DOWN WITH THE HORNS!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## curls (Jul 20, 2012)

Nebraska End of story


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

Nebraska has a football team?


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh ya bitches


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 21, 2012)

You are a sick fuck but you already know that!!!  LOL nice one  


Cobra Strike said:


> I love the Penn state chimos....cant get enough of watching those kids take the snap


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 21, 2012)

Any SEC team basically. But if I had to choose, either Bama or Florida


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

_tennessee vol's then the ducks_


----------



## curls (Jul 21, 2012)

Q: How do you get a UofO graduate off your front porch?
A: Pay him for the pizza!

Q: How can you tell a Duck has been using your computer?
A: There's "White Out" on the screen. 

Q: Did you hear about the fire in University of Oregon's football dorm that destroyed 20 books?
A: The real tragedy was that 15 hadn't been colored yet.

Q: What do you call a Duck football player with an IQ of 20?
A: Gifted.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 21, 2012)

NCSU WOLFPACK bitches.


----------



## curls (Jul 21, 2012)

Love ACC *basketball*  Duke is king, but I will cheer for all ACC when they play other conf.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)

lol. I love all college sports much more than Pro


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 21, 2012)

to be honest though I am a die hard husker fan...nothin like being downtown lincoln on gameday


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)

Being in Oklahoma, Bama, Nebraska or any of the pure powerhouse and power playing schools would be awesome. We don't have an atmosphere like that on the west coast. We have loud stadiums and good crowds, but we are still building the football "life" that lives over there.

We are catching up at Oregon with the pre games and tailgating. It's all good though, rivals and all.


----------



## curls (Jul 21, 2012)

Lincoln is great, but you can go to an away game and half it not more will be Husker fans.  I went to a Wakeforest\Husker game in NC and 75% of the fans were in red.  That is why even in a bad year we are invited to large bowls - we can bring the fans.  I just hate the ticket price of the games they are more expensive than pro games.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya rowdy its def an experience that I wouldnt want to live without...when I started gettin jacked I dont know how many times I would be walking around down there shit faced and get asked if I use to play for the huskers...the last couple years I would just say ya I played free saftey in 99' my name is greg mcgraw....he was pretty much a no name guy but ive signed my fair share of titties since I started saying that 

curls...bro you cant re create the experience of being downtown lincoln on a gameday with a win...the atmosphere is fuckin electric bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 21, 2012)

haha.

I should tell people I am LaMicheal James. You never know, maybe they'll believe me.


----------



## curls (Jul 21, 2012)

Games in Lincoln are the best by far but that is just half the season.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 21, 2012)

curls said:


> Games in Lincoln are the best by far but that is just half the season.



thank god too because I cant handle that much shit...but when we lose...man everyone just bitches and goes home hahaha

rowdy...drunk people believe anything!


----------

